# are bainchi BB italian thread?



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

thanks
was told they are english, but that did not make sense to me.
jim


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jimcav said:


> thanks
> was told they are english, but that did not make sense to me.
> jim


Anything recent is English. - TF


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*thanks--what is recent (10 years, 5 years)?*

just curious--did not realize a classic italian company did english BB?
thanks again,
jim


----------



## Dirtgrinder (May 15, 2002)

jimcav said:


> just curious--did not realize a classic italian company did english BB?
> thanks again,
> jim


I'm not sure how recent but I just changed the BB on my 2002 Axis and it was English.


----------

